# Terrifying experience with Pyometra - Please read if you have intact females



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh man, when I started reading I really didn't expect Stella to make it. I'm so glad she did. I'm surprised she wasn't spayed. I'd probably get a couple of vet opinions on that before letting the issue go with your breeder.

Thanks for putting a personal face on this important issue. It's one thing to read about the rates and outcomes of pyometra generally. It's another to hear about it happening to an individual dog.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about this! I feel that if you have an agreement with a breeder, they should discuss the possibility of pyometra with you from the very beginning. Not only to make everyone aware of how life threatening it is-- but to make you aware of the signs so that a bad situation can be averted. I'm glad it seems like Stella is going to make a full recovery. Phew!

I have heard of repro vets having some success treating pyo with a course of meds. Most vets/owners/breeders may not opt for a spay in a young bitch with a dynamite pedigree or one that conceives and whelps easily and will really add to their program.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*babettesfeast*

Babettesfeast

I am praying for Stella. I also am surprised she wasn't spayed.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am all too familiar with pyo. I am so glad that Stella pulled through. Was it closed or open? Did the vet tell you that she should be bred on her next cycle and that any other open seasons will be high risk for another? The breeder should consider removing her from her "program", as it has been suggested by some repro specialists that it might be familial, and she could produce daughters who are predisposed to pyo. I hope that the breeder was responsible for the vet bill, as well.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart stopped at the beginning of your post. I am so, so glad she is doing ok. However, I am appalled that the breeder would choose to try and save the uterus instead of saving your girl by spaying her. 

Pointgold is an expert, please take her advice and have a serious discussion with the breeder about how to take care of her going forward and what needs to be done to give her the best chance of staying healthy.

Just my personal opinion, but I would not risk her getting pyometra again, the odds of losing her are too high. I wish you had control of making the choices for her health.

Again, I am so, so glad she is doing ok!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad that Stella appears to have pulled through this!

I cannot believe the breeder would not allow the spaying to happen. To me that speaks volumes about the priorities of that breeder.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Time for Stella to be a dog and enjoy her life. Sound like her breeder is more concerned with making money than her well being.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I am so glad that Stella appears to have pulled through this!
> 
> I cannot believe the breeder would not allow the spaying to happen. To me that speaks volumes about the priorities of that breeder.


I was trying really, really hard to be diplomatic. I've posted before about not being a fan of these "boarding/breeding/whateveryawannacallem" situations. It's nothing more than a way for a "breeder" to have more active reproductive organs available without having to actually care for the dog, IMO.


----------



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thanks so much for your love and support, everyone. I simply want my baby back healthy and healthy for the rest of her life. I swear I'm as unraveled now as I've been about my child! And I do not unravel easily!
Love to you all... sometimes we forget that what we do on these boards in addition to celebrate and console is very important work...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am on board with everyone who wants to see the dog spayed... Glad she is doing well. She is 5 1/2 yet reabsorbed in 2008? Was she under two when first bred?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So glad she has recovered!

My friend used to breed English Mastiffs. She lost two to pyometra. 

Her heartdog had pyo when she was younger, and they were able to treat it medically, after that all females she owned were put on antibiotic during their seasons. Her heartdog then got pyo again later in life, had an emergency spay, but never fully recovered.

She had also bought a very expensive show puppy, and was keeping it at her mentors place. One day he went out to the kennel, and the dog was very ill, and passed from pyo. I think it might have been her first heat. 

I think I would be a nervous wreck if I always had to worry about this. I would really have a chat with your breeder in getting her spayed.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What are your rights as far as having her spayed? I can't believe the breeder's choices! UGH! So grateful she is recovering!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The more I think about this breeder the more I'm glad she isn't standing in the same room with me right now. She wouldn't like what I have to say .. at all. What a greedy woman who has no business having dogs!! Her attitude about spaying says it all. 

I'd take Stella away from her - through legal means if necessary - if you truly care about Stella.

That's as diplomatically put as I can muster.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

This is horrible, I hope Stella comes home to you very soon and the breeder thinks very clearly about not breeding her again.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I also agree 100% with what everyone is saying about getting her spayed! Please, please have a discussion with your breeder to do this for your dog, it sounds like the best option.

If she is insistent to breed from her in the future she doesn't seem to care about the well being of your dog...and this is by far what is most important. Not sure what your rights are but I would seriously try and get it done. Glad that she's recovering at the moment though, it must have been a terrible experience for you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Many breeders have successfully treated open pyos and gone to have successful breedings from these girls. BUT, these were all experienced breeders, who understood the girl needed to be bred on her next season and who understood that she could pyo again. In 30 years, I have had 2 girls (1 Golden and 1 Pug) pyo and because I knew what to look for, I was able to catch it early. Both girls were spayed immediately, because neither was that crucial to my breeding program and the Golden's pyo advanced VERY quickly. IMO, it's a very hard thing to ask a pet owner to go through.

And yes, I would furious with your vet! What the heck did he think a fluid filled uterus meant anyway? It's certainly not normal.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Many breeders have successfully treated open pyos and gone to have successful breedings from these girls. BUT, these were all experienced breeders, who understood the girl needed to be bred on her next season and who understood that she could pyo again. In 30 years, I have had 2 girls (1 Golden and 1 Pug) pyo and because I knew what to look for, I was able to catch it early. Both girls were spayed immediately, because neither was that crucial to my breeding program and the Golden's pyo advanced VERY quickly. IMO, it's a very hard thing to ask a pet owner to go through.
> And yes, I would furious with your vet! What the heck did he think a fluid filled uterus meant anyway? It's certainly not normal.


 
And I can pretty safely say that the dogs that breeders have taken such extraordinary measures to treat in order to be able to breed had much to offer the breed, a history of health clearances, and titles. This was the case with my Can Am Ch Halltree Lyric Moment, CD, OD. And even still, I'd have spayed her in a NY minute if it was the only choice. And frankly, I don't know if I'd treat another pyo instead of spaying. 
The OP's poor girl is 5 and a half. She apparently means nothing to the breeder other than as a money maker. The OP, on the other hand, loves her dearly, cares for her every need, and wants nothing more than for her to live a healthy, LONG life... 

And that vet is scary...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think a lot of assumptions about this breeder are being made here on very thin evidence. I agree that it seems like a spay was in order, but without knowing more, and as the experienced breeders in the thread have mentioned exceptions, it seems unfair to denigrate this breeder based on incomplete information.

Besides, insulting an unknown breeder is pointless anyway.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I think a lot of assumptions about this breeder are being made here on very thin evidence. I agree that it seems like a spay was in order, but without knowing more, and as the experienced breeders in the thread have mentioned exceptions, it seems unfair to denigrate this breeder based on incomplete information.
> 
> Besides, insulting an unknown breeder is pointless anyway.


All I will say is that no assumptions have been made on my part.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

just wanted to say im sending good vibes and thoughts your way.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> All I will say is that no assumptions have been made on my part.


So are we to assume that you have more information that what's in the thread? Because based solely on the information in the thread, it seems to me that the breeder isn't being given the benefit of the doubt.

Besides which, piling on the breeder distracts from the important issue for which the OP started the thread: to get the word out about spaying bitches and keeping watch for pyo in intact bitches.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> So are we to assume that you have more information that what's in the thread? Because based solely on the information in the thread, it seems to me that the breeder isn't being given the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Besides which, piling on the breeder distracts from the important issue for which the OP started the thread: to get the word out about spaying bitches and keeping watch for pyo in intact bitches.


I don't see anyone piling on this breeder. The majority of us believe that the spay should have been done, as recommended by the emergency vet. The breeder chose to have a very sick dog brought three hours to his/her place to treat herself (no indication in the OP that the breeder took her to another vet). I know what that makes me think of this breeder and his/her priorities. The breeder wanted to keep this female in his/her breeding program, even though the vet insisted that spaying her was what needed to be done for the health of the dog. 

Now all we can do is hope right along with Stella's family that she makes a full recovery.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

fostermom said:


> I don't see anyone piling on this breeder.


Three or four people have made negative comments about the breeder's character and intents. That's what I was referring to. I don't see enough information in the thread to make those judgments.



fostermom said:


> The majority of us believe that the spay should have been done, as recommended by the emergency vet. The breeder chose to have a very sick dog brought three hours to his/her place to treat herself (no indication in the OP that the breeder took her to another vet). I know what that makes me think of this breeder and his/her priorities. The breeder wanted to keep this female in his/her breeding program, even though the vet insisted that spaying her was what needed to be done for the health of the dog.


And we had two experienced breeders tell us examples of times in which that was the decision an experienced good breeder made. Frankly, I disagree with the breeder's decision too, but I don't think it merits calling that breeder a bad person or profit-hungry, and I think comments like that distract from the OP's important message. Maybe the breeder was profit hungry. Maybe she didn't realize how serious the pyo was. Maybe she consulted with the vet on the phone and they decided the trip and the antibiotics were an acceptable risk. My point is that we don't know and it's pointless and distracting to speculate and cast blame around.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I have taken my dogs to an emergency vet on occasion but unless it is a life or death situation, I would not have an emergency vet do a spay on my female especially one that I wasn't familiar with. I would want to assess the situation myself and get the opinion of my own trusted vet. I have no idea if the breeder took the dog to her own vet or not but I totally understand not wanting to have the dog spayed by an unknown emergency vet. 

I am very happy that Stella is doing well and thank you for posting your story to make others aware. I hope for a speedy recovery for Stella and I hope that you are able to work things out with the breeder in Stella's best interest.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

goldhaven said:


> I have taken my dogs to an emergency vet on occasion but unless it is a life or death situation, I would not have an emergency vet do a spay on my female especially one that I wasn't familiar with. I would want to assess the situation myself and get the opinion of my own trusted vet. I have no idea if the breeder took the dog to her own vet or not but I totally understand not wanting to have the dog spayed by an unknown emergency vet.
> 
> I am very happy that Stella is doing well and thank you for posting your story to make others aware. I hope for a speedy recovery for Stella and I hope that you are able to work things out with the breeder in Stella's best interest.


Have you dealt with pyo? I have and it's not something that you just wait for your vet to check out the next day if the emergency vet says a spay is necessary. I've had a dog with pyo and I am very lucky she lived. She almost didn't.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Three or four people have made negative comments about the breeder's character and intents. That's what I was referring to. I don't see enough information in the thread to make those judgments.
> 
> 
> 
> And we had two experienced breeders tell us examples of times in which that was the decision an experienced good breeder made. Frankly, I disagree with the breeder's decision too, but I don't think it merits calling that breeder a bad person or profit-hungry, and I think comments like that distract from the OP's important message. Maybe the breeder was profit hungry. Maybe she didn't realize how serious the pyo was. Maybe she consulted with the vet on the phone and they decided the trip and the antibiotics were an acceptable risk. My point is that we don't know and it's pointless and distracting to speculate and cast blame around.


I can't say because neither breeder actually said whether they treated the dogs with pyo or if their vet did.


----------



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

OP here - my intent here is to alert everyone to the dangers of pyometra and the need to be hypervigilant. And to get some support for a really bad patch (which I have and for which I thank you!) My dog's breeder is treating my dog's open pyometra (that is her cervix has always been open and therefore able to drain) under the guidance of a reproductive vet. I can't comment on the indications for spay v. treat without bias because 1) I'm way too emotional about my girl and 2) I'm neither a vet nor a breeder w/ enough experience to know what the tipping point is w/r/t risk. I just want my girl back.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

goldhaven said:


> I have taken my dogs to an emergency vet on occasion but unless it is a life or death situation, I would not have an emergency vet do a spay on my female especially one that I wasn't familiar with. I would want to assess the situation myself and get the opinion of my own trusted vet. I have no idea if the breeder took the dog to her own vet or not but I totally understand not wanting to have the dog spayed by an unknown emergency vet.
> 
> I am very happy that Stella is doing well and thank you for posting your story to make others aware. I hope for a speedy recovery for Stella and I hope that you are able to work things out with the breeder in Stella's best interest.


Not all emergency vets are equal. When Brady had an obstruction, my vet referred him out to an emergency vet clinic a couple towns over, NOT the one down the street. The reason was because it was a Friday, and he would not have the 24 hour care needed after surgery at her office. What I learned was this emergency vet clinic had all the best equipment and very experienced specialists, plus a 24 hour staff of "nurses" to take care of my dog during post-surgery recovery. He had probably better care there, than I have seen at people hospitals.

Brady's obstruction ended up being a little more difficult than the ultrasound showed, so it was a blessing that the doctor doing the surgery was one that did at least one or two of these a day, rather than my vet, who did do this surgery quite often, but was not a specialist.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I think the universal standard of care is ovariohysterectomy... I have been to numerous repro lectures where there have been discussions about using prostaglandins in pyometras to help expell the pus. When this is done, then, it is imperative to breed the dog on the next heat cycle and spay afterwards. The conditions of priming of the uterus with estrogen and progesterone is what sets the dog up for the Pyo. If a dog has had a Pyo once, it likely to have another Pyo... And yes, Tahnee and Pointgold who have been doing this a long time can come up with quality dogs that were bred after a Pyo. Most vets will tell you to spay... I know my husband and I would. A friend went thru prostaglandins with her dog, bred her the next heat, then spayed her...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would also strongly suggest a spay. 
The dog hasn't been successfull in conceiving and carrying a litter on multiple occasions. It's time to accept the fact that some things just aren't meant to be and let the breeding plans go. 

Planning, breeding and raising a healthy litter is difficult enough as it is with a proven healthy bitch. To persist in attempting making the attempt with a bitch possesing a less than stellar reproduction record is asking for a difficult time before you even start.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I am so glad that Stella appears to have pulled through this!
> 
> I cannot believe the breeder would not allow the spaying to happen. To me that speaks volumes about the priorities of that breeder.


I am afraid to say, this was my first thought as well. Had she been my girl, regardless of what would add to her breeding program. I certainly would speak with her breeder, and strongly suggest that she be spayed. As Pointgold said, there are so many repercussions involved with attempting to breed her again.


----------



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

*Question for Sally's Mom*



Sally's Mom said:


> numerous repro lectures where there have been discussions about using prostaglandins in pyometras to help expell the pus. When this is done, then, it is imperative to breed the dog on the next heat cycle and spay afterwards. .


What if the dog does not conceive next breeding?


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree that spaying is the only safe option. My golden had pyo and survived. Her sisters didn't!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Then she needs to be spayed...every time she goes thru the heat process, she is at risk for a Pyo. And since she has done it once, then she is at greater risk for a Pyo. As others before me have said, she has a spotty ability to conceive...this can be a familial tendency... I feel for you because you ad In a sticky situation. You love your dog. That is why as Pointgold said these situations are so difficult....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I think the universal standard of care is ovariohysterectomy... I have been to numerous repro lectures where there have been discussions about using prostaglandins in pyometras to help expell the pus. When this is done, then, it is imperative to breed the dog on the next heat cycle and spay afterwards. The conditions of priming of the uterus with estrogen and progesterone is what sets the dog up for the Pyo. If a dog has had a Pyo once, it likely to have another Pyo... And yes, Tahnee and Pointgold who have been doing this a long time can come up with quality dogs that were bred after a Pyo. Most vets will tell you to spay... I know my husband and I would. A friend went thru prostaglandins with her dog, bred her the next heat, then spayed her...


 
Thanks for this. The decision to treat Lyric was gut wrenching for me. All my life, spaying was considered THE only way to save the life of the bitch. The owner of the stud dog she'd been bred to was a repro vet, and he begged me to treat her. He adored her, and I trusted him. He wanted my vet to stabilize her, and then we'd transport her down to him. My own vet did not want to do it. He'd never done it before, and was completely uncomfortable using massive doses of prostaglandins. We actually had an attorney write up a sort of "hold harmless" document before he'd do it, and he worked over the phone with the repro vet. We stabilized her, got the pyo open and draining, and a friend drove me to Ohio with her - me in the back seat holding the IV bottle and changing the bed pads she was laying on. Got to the clinic and did uterine flushes. He stayed up with her all night, and ultimately she stayed with them for several weeks. His wife will tell you she stayed FAR longer than necessary, but he loved he so... Additionally, we had a family vacation planned and he said he'd keep her while we were gone to make sure she was 100% rather than leaving her with the house/kennel sitter. She came home and immediately got her CD, and TDI. She was fine, thank God and exemplary care. For the member who disagrees with my decision, I can assure him that it was NOT easy to go that route, and as I said, I don't know that I'd do it again. But as this one went, she produced two beautiful litters several champions after that, and achieved her outstanding dam title. She also lived to 16 - a _healthy _16_. _
_It is often easier to say what you would do when you've never been in a particular situation before._

Pyo is a very dangerous situation. Every open (unbred) season a bitch has increases the chances of it occurring. Bitches not being bred should be spayed. Simple as that. Breeders have to make their own decisions whether to spay or treat and need to be completely honest with themselves as to whether the individual _truly_ offers so much to the breed that it is worth taking a chance. More often than not, I would think it isn't.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I can't say because neither breeder actually said whether they treated the dogs with pyo or if their vet did.


I have never heard of anyone who is not a veterinarian treating a pyo.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> I would also strongly suggest a spay.
> The dog hasn't been successfull in conceiving and carrying a litter on multiple occasions. It's time to accept the fact that some things just aren't meant to be and let the breeding plans go.
> 
> Planning, breeding and raising a healthy litter is difficult enough as it is with a proven healthy bitch. To persist in attempting making the attempt with a bitch possesing a less than stellar reproduction record is asking for a difficult time before you even start.


_Exactly._ She apparently has "issues" with conception to begin with. To continue this is futile, and given the current situation, dangerous.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Have you dealt with pyo? I have and it's not something that you just wait for your vet to check out the next day if the emergency vet says a spay is necessary. I've had a dog with pyo and I am very lucky she lived. She almost didn't.


I am so sorry to hear about your experience with pyo. I am very lucky to report that I have not had any experience with it. The office manager at my vets office breeds springer spaniels and the last time that I was there she was telling me that one of her dogs came down with it and she had been treating it and how difficult it was to treat. She didn't mention spaying and I didn't ask. 
I know that not all emergency vets are created equal but I am not a fan of the ones in my area. I am fortunate enough to have my vets cell number and can call her anytime day or night. If I happen to be having problems, she calls me, even on Sundays. Some people, like me, have great vets that they trust, and find it hard to leave an important decision like that to someone whom they have never even met. I understand the breeders actions.


----------



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

To add to my OP (was going to edit, but really wanted to draw attn to this): 
- Stella had open pyo - her uterus was draining the entire time
- the emergency vet and breeder connected and the emergency vet gave subQ fluids and IV antibiotics for the drive. 
- My breeder HAD a vet on standby to do a spay that evening pending, however seeing her upon her arrival (her temp was 102) and calling her vet, she got to work treating the pyo. 

Me? Based on my layperson's knowledge, the dog's breeding hx, and my own emotions, I would have spayed. But I'm not an expert and have absolutely 0 experience w/ this. Based on what I know now, Stella has done so well that her u/s tomorrow is to confirm that she's good to go. That's all I care about.

But it has been so nervewracking and so painful and scary... I just hope no one here ever has to go through this... or has to go through it again.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

babettesfeast said:


> To add to my OP (was going to edit, but really wanted to draw attn to this):
> - Stella had open pyo - her uterus was draining the entire time
> - had the emergency vet and breeder not connected, we would have OK'd the spay hands down. They did connect, though, and the emergency vet gave subQ fluids and IV antibiotics for the drive.
> - My breeder HAD a vet on standby to do a spay that evening pending, however seeing her upon her arrival (her temp was "only" 102) and calling her vet, she got to work treating the pyo.
> ...


 
I have no delusions that Lyric's situation was anything _but _atypical. I have participated in threads about pyometra on this board in the past, and I believe that it is clear how I would approach one.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> For the member who disagrees with my decision, I can assure him that it was NOT easy to go that route, and as I said, I don't know that I'd do it again.


Are you talking about me? I was saying that I respected the decision not to spay that a good, experienced breeder might make in consultation with their vet (which describes what you did).

The breeder I was saying should probably have spayed was the OP's breeder, not you, and that's just based on the info provided. There's a perfectly good chance that it was the right decision, and in the absence of more info, we should probably respect the decision that was made between owner and vet. Perhaps what I wrote in this post wasn't clear because I kept saying "the breeder." I did go on to talk about the drive, etc., so I thought it was pretty clear.


----------



## painted golden (Aug 17, 2009)

Sad to say I learned the hard way that spaying is the way to go after losing my baby girl May to complications after pyo surgery. 

The results from her autopsy will be in in a couple of weeks. She was alive and well for 3 days after surgery but passed suddenly this A.M.

I am in total shock. She looked great when she came home. Passed in her sleep between 3:30 am- 5:30 am


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

painted golden said:


> Sad to say I learned the hard way that spaying is the way to go after losing my baby girl May to complications after pyo surgery.
> 
> The results from her autopsy will be in in a couple of weeks. She was alive and well for 3 days after surgery but passed suddenly this A.M.


Oh man! So very sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of May. You must be heartbroken.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

To lose a pet,this way, stinks. Was she a breeding dog? Or was it an accident?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

painted golden said:


> Sad to say I learned the hard way that spaying is the way to go after losing my baby girl May to complications after pyo surgery.
> 
> The results from her autopsy will be in in a couple of weeks. She was alive and well for 3 days after surgery but passed suddenly this A.M.


Painted golden, I am so sorry for your heartbreak. My deepest condolences for your loss of your May girl.
Run free sweet girl, run fast.


----------



## painted golden (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you
No not for breeding, she was my pet. 7 years of age. I had never heard of pyometra
before this happened.

The surgery seemed to have gone well. She stayed in the clinic for 3 days to make sure all was ok. She was looking great when she came home. 
Maybe a blood clot is what they think happened. The Dr. and staff were shocked.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

There are vets in the UK that treat pyometra and then spay afterwards when the bitch is healthy and the surgical risk much reduced. Having lost a very special dog to a pyo during her season I am not at all sure which route I would go down now, treat and spay a healthy dog or risk losing another after surgery. There are bitches that have bred successfully after treatment, not sure what I would do in that case Annef


----------



## painted golden (Aug 17, 2009)

*Thank you all for your kind words*

As I learn more from your posts I am unsure I would have gone the surgery route so quickly. 

The pyo was draining and had I known then I may have wanted to give it some time treating as you say. 

May is part of a study at Tufts U. that may give us more answers about pyo surgery.

I am totally devastated by her loss.
Maybe she will help others in some way by what we learn from her in this study.


----------



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

*Pyometra*



Pointgold said:


> I am all too familiar with pyo. I am so glad that Stella pulled through. Was it closed or open? Did the vet tell you that she should be bred on her next cycle and that any other open seasons will be high risk for another? The breeder should consider removing her from her "program", as it has been suggested by some repro specialists that it might be familial, and she could produce daughters who are predisposed to pyo. I hope that the breeder was responsible for the vet bill, as well.


Pointgold, do you know if there is any research on pyo being familial? I ask as a puppy from our last litter just pyo'd immediately after her 1st heat at 8 months. No pyo in the pup's history, but I held a bitch puppy back to show and hopefully enter our breeding program ~ she is 9 months now and has not come into season yet, but reading your statement has made me extremely nervous !


----------



## Collyns (May 25, 2013)

Pointgold said:


> I am all too familiar with pyo. I am so glad that Stella pulled through. Was it closed or open? Did the vet tell you that she should be bred on her next cycle and that any other open seasons will be high risk for another? The breeder should consider removing her from her "program", as it has been suggested by some repro specialists that it might be familial, and she could produce daughters who are predisposed to pyo. I hope that the breeder was responsible for the vet bill, as well.


I have a golden who has an impeccable pedigree and she has been a dream bitch in every way except - no puppies after 5 years. Her first heat was undetectable then second heat bad timing with stud at Krufts. She only comes into heat once a year, no breedings have been successful. This year she came in heat in April and thought this would be the year finally! Instead just got back from the vet and she has pyometra. When I read your post that this can be hereditary I was very upset. I'm a relatively new breeder so this has been a tough learning experience for me. She is under the care of a reproductive specialist and luckily we caught very early with an open case. I'm trying treatment first as I'd like to get at least one litter from her but I am concerned now that you posted about it being congenital. Do you know any more about this?


----------

